# Comfort Grip or not?



## Stretch (Jul 31, 2006)

As seen by some disscussions, some people do and don't like comfort grips. I'm just wondering the percentage.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 31, 2006)

IMHO the black rubber piece cheapens the look of an otherwise beautiful pen.


----------



## chitswood (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with Mr.cook, I have to see the story that nature shows in the wood...


----------



## JimGo (Jul 31, 2006)

Me three!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2006)

Me four.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Aug 1, 2006)

So let's make it 5


----------



## rpasto92 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like whatever sells and in my case the grip sells.  Without the grip it's just a fat slimline.  I love beatiful wood too so I don't waste the good stuff.  When making a comfort pen I glue an inch of oak to the end of an exotic blank.  By doing this I can make both a comfort pen AND a Sierra out of 1 6" exotic blank.


----------



## Stretch (Aug 1, 2006)

> Without the grip it's just a fat slimline



Agreed![^]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2006)

I did not vote, cause I don't hate it-seldom USE it.

However, the CSUSA EZ grip is my preference for a "comfort" pen.  Much nicer "rubber".


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted "Can't stand them"  But I really don't mind them. Actually I like the way they feel and people (potential customers and friends) seem to like them also. Personally, I'm not crazy about the way they look, and paring off so much great wood for a piece of rubber kinda "turns"  my stomach. [xx(]
Gary


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 1, 2006)

Can I cast at least 100 votes against the comfort-grip?? That is one vote for every person who has picked up a comfort-grip, put it down, and bought the "fat Slim-Line" because they liked it better.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stretch_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 1, 2006)

lol  It must be the heat,  it looks like i am contradicting myself.  When I said " I'm not crazy about the way they look"  I meant with the rubber grip thing on. And there are a lot of pens that are "just a fat slimline".  Does anyone lot like the Father Sing pen? The KC Twist is pretty cool too, and there are others.
Gary


----------



## Dario (Aug 1, 2006)

I never bought these kits because it doesn't appeal to me.  Maybe when they come up with better looking ones I will.


----------



## rpasto92 (Aug 1, 2006)

wow...I never thought I would offend sooo many people by saying it's a fat slimline.  My point was two fold
1.  You don't have to waste good wood to include the grip...in fact if you do it my way you get 2 pens out of one exotic pen blank instead of one.
2.  Just because YOU don't like it doesn't make it a bad pen.  If I were not selling them more often with the grip than without, that's how I would make them.  If I only made pens that I like I would have a hell of a lot of Cocobolo Baron pens and if my customers didn't like that look then too bad (for my sales).  I would also not have a single Sierra pen because I think it's one of the uglier kits out there.  Anyway...I'm not making pens for me...I'm making pens to sell and as much as I would like to only make pens that appeal to me I know that's not a wise business decision.


----------



## GBusardo (Aug 1, 2006)

Difference thougths, likes and dislikes are what makes this forum so cool and productive for me. It is so interesting to also see that Russ's customers do not like the comfort and Ryan's sells.  Ed likes the Craft Suppply EZ grip and I do not at all. Good stuff.......[]
Gary


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Aug 2, 2006)

I only made the comfort grip because I'd never made them before and I was asked if I could supply pens with comfort grips. My personal view is I'd prefer a pen without grips I think pens without grips look better and are more comfortable.Sometimes you have to make what sells[]


----------



## beaverfsu (Aug 13, 2006)

Like wood-tis the whole reason for me to make pens.


----------



## comben001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Funny...I just sold two comfort pens in the last two days.. I guess some people like them.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 13, 2006)

I voted I don't like them because most of them I have made have been without the grip. something just not right in my mind in making a pen and leaving half of one barrel a molded rubber piece. I have made a few comfort grips from P.S.I. with the grip and have not been thrilled with it. to thin and soft so it will destort etc. as for the fat slimline. it is an awesome looking pen that way. I prefer it to the regular slimline. not offended by the fat slimline statement by the way.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 14, 2006)

For me Im not keen on them but I have made them to see what there like


----------



## Stretch (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe I just like them because I have several hours of note taking each day and I prefer feeling in my fingers afterward. Too much writing and the wood leaves dents in my fingers


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 22, 2006)

Duplicate posts see below


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 22, 2006)

I have not made any. I may have one around the house but never use it.
They may be comfortable to write with but with the amount of CA on my fingers I don't need any thing to protect them.
When I see a pen, ANY pen with a rubber grip, I think of Wally World.
If some one wants to buy one of my pens the way I make it they can wrap it with a rubber band.
I am  not in comeptition with Wal MArt.
One more thing.
I can't see how they can NOT absorb sweat and dirt from someones hands.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stretch_
> <br />Maybe I just like them because I have several hours of note taking each day and I prefer feeling in my fingers afterward. Too much writing and the wood leaves dents in my fingers



Give a rollerball or a fountain pen a try.  It will glide across the paper almost effortlessly.


----------



## Stretch (Aug 23, 2006)

> Give a rollerball or a fountain pen a try. It will glide across the paper almost effortlessly.



Good point! That will be my next try!


----------



## terrymiller (Aug 23, 2006)

I have not used the comfort grip kit but have made several using the EVA foam that is used in fishing rod handles.  This stuff is easy to turn and you can make whatever shape you would like it to be.


----------



## arioux (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,

No need to pay extra for the confort grip.  I use those little grip that sells at the dollar store.  Works great on a slim line and youg people like them a lot.  You can even cut them and make the center band out of it.  Just an idea for you gys to try.  If you want more grip choice, go to the link below, they have few models that can stimulate you imagivation , specially for the acrylics turner.  Hope this can be of any help.
http://www.studentsupply.com/grips.html





<br />


Alfred


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 5, 2006)

I couldn't vote because I like and dislike them.  
I really dislike the ribbed comfort grip.  They are an oxymoron.  They are NOT comfortable.
I really, REALLY like the combo pen grip from PSI.  It is formed and it's cushioned.  My customers pick it up and love the feel and they love that it's a pen and a pencil too.
Downside, mechanism works & feels cheap and it appears they might have changed the grip material into something that looks cheap and tawdry.  I'm going to order one more time and if I get the same grip, well, that's the only pen I buy from them so that will be the last one.


----------



## carverken (Sep 8, 2006)

I voted for the comfort grip but I dont love them.  I just dont hate them.  My thoughts are it depends on the pen / pencil.  To say its not "right" to make half the pen out of rubber or plastic, I suggest the Sierra is half plastic.  If I am writing for a long time the comfort grip is good for my bad joints.  Thanks K


----------



## Penmonkey (Sep 16, 2006)

Me 6!


----------

